# Tu si que vales: l' "uomo farina" bacia la De Filippi e Belen



## Fabriman94 (26 Ottobre 2014)

*Tu si que vales: l' "uomo farina" bacia la De Filippi e Belen*

Nella puntata trasmessa ieri dell' edizione italiana di *Tu Si Que Vales*, con *Paolo Bonolis* come quarto giudice, *Sergio Ventrice*, 54 anni, che ha preso il soprannome di "uomo farina" perchè nelle sue esibizioni apre le buste di farina gettando quest'ultima per terra, appare per la seconda volta in studio, nonostante fosse già stato eliminato nella prima puntata dello show. L'uomo appare dapprima vestito con cappello, occhiali e giacca neri, annunciandosi come cantante lirico, per poi toglierseli e tornando, come nell'altra puntata a buttare farina dappertutto, provocando la fuga dei conduttori Belen Rodriguez e Francesco Sole ed i giudici Rudi Zerbi, Maria De Filippi e Gerry Scotti, eccetto Bonolis che rimane seduto per poi alzarsi per farsi gettare la farina addosso. Inoltre, il concorrente ha preteso un bacio in bocca dalla De Filippi e Belen riuscendolo a rubare dalla prima, così come dalla showgirl argentina, che ha anche gettato a terra mettendosi sopra di lei. 

Per vedere il video dell'esibizione copiare ed incollare questo link (copiare ed incollare l'indirizzo nella barra del browser) : *video.mediaset.it/video/tu_si_que_vales/clip/491076/sergio-ventrice-reloaded-.html*


----------

